# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.76 released

## gsm_bouali

* Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.76 released: Improved MTKx support, WP7x SMS direct extraction 
- USB flashing improved
- Improved MTKx flashing
- Improved FileChecking (MTKx/WP8x/XG)   - Service operations improved
- MTKx : Added "SelfTest" operation
- MTKx : Improved Security backup 
- User Data operations improved
- WP7x : Added standalone SMS extraction from USER Area (or Dump)
- WP7x : Improved "********s" extraction
- WP7x : Added remote SMS extraction (If direct fail due SMS storage damage or FS fault) 
- Navi Manager updated
Stability improvements
- Navi Database updated
Added all latest Asha , WP8x , MTKx firmwares
Added Nokia WP8x firmwares for : Lumia 1520 (Bandit)
Added Nokia XG223 firmwares for : Asha 502 DS
Added Nokia XG618 firmwares for : Asha 503 SS , Asha 503 DS 
- xCntTool
Update support for latest XG223 products (Unpack)
Update support for latest XG618 products (Unpack/Repack)   - Other
- Fixed Manual FileSelect for old models
- Stuff Files updated
- New MTKx drivers uploaded on support area
- Ini updated and revised
- Some BugFixes at all   Direct official download link:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Mediafire download link 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    New MTK drivers   Nokia_MTKx_Flash  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Nokia_MTK_Service 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------

